# More Lyft hypocracy



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Got a text from Lyft today.

"___ thinks they left something in your car, call them at xxx-xxx-xxxx"

I texted back Did not find anything.

They replied This is a bot, you need to call the pax.

Why would I do that? I don't want these people to have my phone number! If I asked for the pax's phone, would you give it out? Heck NO! So why would I want some random pax to get my phone #? Privacy is just a one way street, right?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Got a text from Lyft today.
> 
> "___ thinks they left something in your car, call them at xxx-xxx-xxxx"
> 
> ...


Ask the bot how you can call the person thru the app so they don't have your number. Just for fun, if you dind't find anything don't worry.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

See screenshot


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Mista T said:


> See screenshot


Your second answer implies you did find something but you don't want to call, so just tell the bot you didn't find anything


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Gimme the pax’s number. I’ll call them on behalf of you to tell them you found nothing


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Get a bot so he can talk to the Lyft bot.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

I get these at least once a week, have never found anything. I use the get help for that ride and send an email that I didn't find anything and ask them to notify the pax. I also tell them I won't call the pax as I don't want them to have my number.
They always take care of this for me.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> I get these at least once a week, have never found anything. I use the get help for that ride and send an email that I didn't find anything and ask them to notify the pax. I also tell them I won't call the pax as I don't want them to have my number.
> They always take care of this for me.


Good solution, thanks Will


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I hope the bots get advanced enough so their feelings get hurt when you call them stupid


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dear Mister T,

Your recent treatment of our Lyft bot was outside of acceptable standards, and not in line with the community guidelines that we at Lyft have established. Therefore we have permanently deactivated your account, effective immediately.

Your rating of 4.94 is outstanding, your customers love you! We value you as a driver, and look forward to your continued success at Lyft. If there is anything else we can do for you please let us know!

Insincerely,

Lyft support


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

There was a night a few weeks ago were I'm not sure what was going on but I had three phones left in my vehicle. Passengers were calling and the number was coming across as an encrypted number. However, when I call back that number, Uber wouldn't connect me saying it didn't recognize my phone number. Long story short Uber said there's no way for me to call the passenger from an encrypted number but they can call us. I said well it is now 7am and these phones are not coming home with me. I don't bring phone's home with me after a gentleman tracked his phone and sent me a text saying he knows where I live, followed by my actual home address. Anyways I attempted to take these phones to the police station and the police would not take them because I did not state they were found in that jurisdiction. Now I know to say that LOL however I finally told Uber since they are refusing to cooperate and help me get these phones back to the passengers, in a safe manner, they can tell the passengers their phones can be found in the dumpster behind the Police Station


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Dear Mister T,
> 
> Your recent treatment of our Lyft bot was outside of acceptable standards, and not in line with the community guidelines that we at Lyft have established. Therefore we have permanently deactivated your account, effective immediately.
> 
> ...


you really got ****ed? do you know how many times i cuss at those bots or over the phone.



Gtown Driver said:


> I hope the bots get advanced enough so their feelings get hurt when you call them stupid


ask the bot of its acc rating is 100%.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

I have done this before but just make sure you dial *67 before dialing their number, which will hide your number on their caller ID and show your number as "Unknown Caller".

If the pax doesn't answer, leave a voicemail saying you're the driver, you found the item, and that they need to email Lyft Support and have Support relay the message to you via email. Quick and painless. From there all contact is via email and Lyft will forward off your replies.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

nj2bos said:


> I have done this before but just make sure you dial *67 before dialing their number, which will hide your number on their caller ID and show your number as "Unknown Caller".
> 
> If the pax doesn't answer, leave a voicemail saying you're the driver, you found the item, and that they need to email Lyft Support and have Support relay the message to you via email. Quick and painless. From there all contact is via email and Lyft will forward off your replies.


*67 is a good idea, I might try that.

As far as Lyft forwarding info... I found out that is not always the case. See screenshot from a year ago.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

One thing I noticed with Lyft is it seems they use the same encrypted number for all of the passengers you call. So basically you can always remember the sane number to call or text them instead of with Uber where they change up with different encryptions and forces you to have to call them first to get the encrypted number to call/text. Luckily Uber just has in app messaging with text to speech so it's just way easier to talk to people before you get to them. Hopefully Lyft implements that because dealing with the encrypted numbers to contact people before you pick them up is annoying.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> One thing I noticed with Lyft is it seems they use the same encrypted number for all of the passengers you call. So basically you can always remember the sane number to call or text them instead of with Uber where they change up with different encryptions and forces you to have to call them first to get the encrypted number to call/text. Luckily Uber just has in app messaging with text to speech so it's just way easier to talk to people before you get to them. Hopefully Lyft implements that because dealing with the encrypted numbers to contact people before you pick them up is annoying.


The problem with Lyft is, you can't call the passenger after the ride is over. If you try to call them it'll tell you that you're not currently on a trip and they're unable to connect you or something


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

my new rule lost items as of 3 months ago.
when i found something i returned it but was not repaid for my time. lets say its possible i am underpaid and nothing will ever be returned again. i never found anything in my car again. sorry its just not here. **** it .


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

#BotLivesMatter


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

So Lyft used to pay $15 to the driver for returning an item. Is this gone too? Haven't done one in a year or so (I drive mostly days, so rare).


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> #BotLivesMatter


#Everyone'slivesmatter# or maybe it's #everybotslivesmatter# lol


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> #Everyone'slivesmatter# or maybe it's #everybotslivesmatter# lol


#BotLivesMatterMore


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> So Lyft used to pay $15 to the driver for returning an item. Is this gone too? Haven't done one in a year or so (I drive mostly days, so rare).


The policy is the same at both companies. They will pay $15 if the driver and pax meet up the get it delivered. If the driver takes it to the hub, no $$.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> #BotLivesMatterMore


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Why waste time replying "stupid bot," when you know Lyft isn't receiving your text?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

fairsailing said:


> So Lyft used to pay $15 to the driver for returning an item. Is this gone too? Haven't done one in a year or so (I drive mostly days, so rare).


They still mention it on the app. It says UP to 15 dollars, but yeah.

I was thinking about getting mine after I returned a cell phone to a customer, but they were nice and didn't wanna add 15 bucks to their ride after a pretty smooth ride. I knocked on doors at the apartment until I heard sexual sounds coming from the door and figured it was them (got them from a bar and well nobody just does nothing after drunk night) LOL.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hitchhiker said:


> Why waste time replying "stupid bot," when you know Lyft isn't receiving your text?


Because typing "You stupid worthless f***** piece of s***" would take too long.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Yeah the first time this happened I texted back too since I'm not used to Lyft sending me a text on lost items, its always only an email. Got the same reply, shrugged (since I'm not texting back with my real number just to tell them I found nothing), went about my day. Come to find out they do both, text *and* email, instead of just email now. I replied to the email that I didn't find anything.

Which reminds me...Uber pax actually leave stuff in my car. Its the Lyft pax who _think_ they left something in my car but never do.


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> There was a night a few weeks ago were I'm not sure what was going on but I had three phones left in my vehicle. Passengers were calling and the number was coming across as an encrypted number. However, when I call back that number, Uber wouldn't connect me saying it didn't recognize my phone number. Long story short Uber said there's no way for me to call the passenger from an encrypted number but they can call us. I said well it is now 7am and these phones are not coming home with me. I don't bring phone's home with me after a gentleman tracked his phone and sent me a text saying he knows where I live, followed by my actual home address. Anyways I attempted to take these phones to the police station and the police would not take them because I did not state they were found in that jurisdiction. Now I know to say that LOL however I finally told Uber since they are refusing to cooperate and help me get these phones back to the passengers, in a safe manner, they can tell the passengers their phones can be found in the dumpster behind the Police Station


Fedex those puppies to Rio.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Like someone once said, I will mail someone their lost item for free. All they have to do is win the ebay auction.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> The problem with Lyft is, you can't call the passenger after the ride is over. If you try to call them it'll tell you that you're not currently on a trip and they're unable to connect you or something


I remember the same thing happens with Uber also. Don't remember ever being able to still call a customer after a ride was over. I specifically remember driving home one of the 3 girls that came outside around 2am from a drunk get together just down the road from my house. They were just trying to give her safe ride home so I understood and just asked me to keep her safe. Got her home safely and wanted to text the customer letting them know I got her home safely, but Uber sent me an auto message saying the customer could not receive the message.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> There was a night a few weeks ago were I'm not sure what was going on but I had three phones left in my vehicle. Passengers were calling and the number was coming across as an encrypted number. However, when I call back that number, Uber wouldn't connect me saying it didn't recognize my phone number. Long story short Uber said there's no way for me to call the passenger from an encrypted number but they can call us. I said well it is now 7am and these phones are not coming home with me. I don't bring phone's home with me after a gentleman tracked his phone and sent me a text saying he knows where I live, followed by my actual home address. Anyways *I attempted to take these phones to the police station and the police would not take them because I did not state they were found in that jurisdiction*. Now I know to say that LOL however I finally told Uber since they are refusing to cooperate and help me get these phones back to the passengers, in a safe manner, they can tell the passengers their phones can be found in the dumpster behind the Police Station


That's BS. I dropped off an item left by pax at a police station an hour away from where I dropped off the pax. No problems and a quick drop off. The cop you talked to just didn't want to do the paperwork.


----------



## Marco Solo (Oct 5, 2017)

If it's a recent or current fone that can operate in the Third World, remove the battery and then go sell it for cash at an automated kiosk in some mall. Wipe your prints off it (and the battery), replace the battery and drop it in. Wear sunglasses and a hoodie to hide your features from mall cameras. Some fones will get you $25 and up.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Gtown Driver said:


> I remember the same thing happens with Uber also. Don't remember ever being able to still call a customer after a ride was over. I specifically remember driving home one of the 3 girls that came outside around 2am from a drunk get together just down the road from my house. They were just trying to give her safe ride home so I understood and just asked me to keep her safe. Got her home safely and wanted to text the customer letting them know I got her home safely, but Uber sent me an auto message saying the customer could not receive the message.


Send your text right before ending the ride, problem solved.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Hitchhiker said:


> Send your text right before ending the ride, problem solved.


Yup, I pretty much figured that after the situation happened.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Got a text from Lyft today.
> 
> "___ thinks they left something in your car, call them at xxx-xxx-xxxx"
> 
> ...


lol how neive are you lol hahahhahaha its not lyft. lyft doesnt use bots and certainly doesnt say its a bot if they did.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Got a text from Lyft today.
> 
> "___ thinks they left something in your car, call them at xxx-xxx-xxxx"
> 
> ...


You can just dial *67 ..then phone number. It will block your phone number for that call only.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

How many times did we hear from Lyft that winter was their slow season, so they had to cut rates even more. Drivers knew that was BS.

"Lyft celebrated its 1 billionth ride by revealing some fascinating stats from its six-year history....

Those using the service were eager to avoid the cold, with 47 percent of all rides being taken during the winter, Lyft's most popular season."

https://www.cnet.com/google-amp/new...appy-hour-stats-to-celebrate-1-billion-rides/


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Memories...



















I started end of 2015.. Maybe somebody has emails for previous winters?

_I also attached screenshots of a couple other pricing emails I found. One is a $0.10/mile increase. The other is a "Fall Pricing" reduction._


----------



## SwiftRides (Jul 13, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> my new rule lost items as of 3 months ago.
> when i found something i returned it but was not repaid for my time. lets say its possible i am underpaid and nothing will ever be returned again. i never found anything in my car again. sorry its just not here. &%[email protected]!* it .


There's an option for lost items where you can charge a fee for returning a lost item. I saw it once but since the passenger paid me in cash for returning, I didn't charge anything through the app.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

SwiftRides said:


> There's an option for lost items where you can charge a fee for returning a lost item. I saw it once but since the passenger paid me in cash for returning, I didn't charge anything through the app.


yes i called and told lyft. i had a lost item. they said go return it once the pax gets it back they must click they received it. the pax never clicked they got the item back so the item is still labeled as lost in my app. no return fee. yes the item was returned. i got ****ed on that 1 never again. lyft does not trust there drivers that the item was returned rely on the shady ghetto pax.


----------



## SwiftRides (Jul 13, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> yes i called and told lyft. i had a lost item. they said go return it once the pax gets it back they must click they received it. the pax never clicked they got the item back so the item is still labeled as lost in my app. no return fee. yes the item was returned. i got &%[email protected]!*ed on that 1 never again. lyft does not trust there drivers that the item was returned rely on the shady ghetto pax.


Sucks they didn't pay you for that.


----------

